# Peptoboonsmal???



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Pepto is a great cutting horse and passed good genes on to many of his offspring at ~20K per. A breeding to a son may be good if the son did something as well otherwise he is just another horse. More information is really needed including info on your mare.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

High money earner is about all I know. Very good quality breeding. I have a friend that owned a mare with his breeding and she was an excellent prospect for cutting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

He was a money earner in cutting, I believe. I didnt get to talk to the owner that much when we dropped the mares off. As I did not know this was goin to come up. So When we go to pick the mares up... I am definatly gonna get all the info on him. The owner did ride him for us... and he moved awesome. He put him on a flag... and he stayed with it amazing. Even when the reins were dropped.
My mare:
L a Malibu Maui Appaloosa
She turned 4 in april. To date... she has:
Helped get me 2nd place in a buckle series (sorting). Against people who show nationally. 
Placed 2nd and 3rd in hunter under saddle and english pleasure. 
Won Reserve champion on a drill team last year. As well as place in 2 different classes, in 3 different events in drill team competitions (no-less than 3rd place)! 
Also placed 2nd and 1st in 2 different green reining horse competitions. 
And placed 3rd in a special "young horse" extreme cowboy challenge.


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have owned grandaughters of Peptoboonsmal and I love the line. Make sure the stud you have picked out has done something. I know the person that owned Peptoboonsmal until a few years ago. I would own another in a heartbeat. I love the line, love the horse and will have another again.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Someday soon blue!! Thanks for your input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

No problem mbender, I guess I should say why I do like the offspring so much. They are smart, level headed a little on the peppier side, most don't get real big unless the mare that the studs are bred to would be on the bigger side, traits can be from either side, they have the agility to do mostly anything from cows to barrels. They like to do the athletic things, they have the natural cow sense you look for in a horse. Their temperment is incredible. Smart, I can't say that enough, very smart. Let me know about the stallion you are looking at and I can put in my two cents if you would like. You can go to NCHA. If you want to see if the horse has any dollars in NCHA (National Cutting Horse Association) You can go to www.nchacutting.com and look up horse earnings, you will get a better idea of the horse that way. Hope you don't mind my input. 
Blue


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That's my girl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Before you breed, you should test and know your mare's HYPP status. She's got quite a bit of Impressive in her pedigree.


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with that I didn't look at the mares pedigree just wanted to answer her questions about Pepto. Thanks for reminding her of that.


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Tahnks MBender, I try hard!! I love Peptoboonsmal, the other horse I really like is Black Little Lena, next year I am breeding to him over 90,000 in NCHA and one beautiful boy!!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

She is N/N. As both parents are N/N. And from what you describe Blue that is exactly what Im looking for. I like them with a little more pep. And lots of cow sense.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Be aware that Peptoboonsmal has over 1200 offspring with a roughly 15 year breeding career) and bunches of "grand"-offspring. By comparison, Smart Little Lena has about 2200 offspring with an almost 30 year breeding career. Many of SLL's breedings were only available to syndicate members where Pepto is offered to the public. Another comparison, High Brow Cat has just over 2000 offspring with a roughly 20 year breeding career.

Now I know there have been advances in breeding technology since the 80's, but in sheer numbers, I see Pepto eventually getting over the 2500 mark in the next 10 years and thus outnumbering many of cutting's greatest sires. So when your foal is 9-10 there will be a possibility for a huge amount of "grand-offspring" that your horse will have to compete with for potential market value.

I don't have the numbers on how many offspring are still stallions for those 3 sires, but I've just noticed a trend for more of Pepto's offspring to be left intact. I completely like the line and would not discourage you from breeding to a son. This is just something to think about when some stallions are relying solely on being a "son of Peptoboonsmal" When choosing a son of his to breed to, make sure it is definitely one that has done something (as many have already stated) because there are actually hundreds of stallions with this breeding to choose from.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

CCH said:


> Be aware that Peptoboonsmal has over 1200 offspring with a roughly 15 year breeding career) and bunches of "grand"-offspring. By comparison, Smart Little Lena has about 2200 offspring with an almost 30 year breeding career. Many of SLL's breedings were only available to syndicate members where Pepto is offered to the public. Another comparison, High Brow Cat has just over 2000 offspring with a roughly 20 year breeding career.
> 
> Now I know there have been advances in breeding technology since the 80's, but in sheer numbers, I see Pepto eventually getting over the 2500 mark in the next 10 years and thus outnumbering many of cutting's greatest sires. So when your foal is 9-10 there will be a possibility for a huge amount of "grand-offspring" that your horse will have to compete with for potential market value.
> 
> I don't have the numbers on how many offspring are still stallions for those 3 sires, but I've just noticed a trend for more of Pepto's offspring to be left intact. I completely like the line and would not discourage you from breeding to a son. This is just something to think about when some stallions are relying solely on being a "son of Peptoboonsmal" When choosing a son of his to breed to, make sure it is definitely one that has done something (as many have already stated) because there are actually hundreds of stallions with this breeding to choose from.


Great post! Its interesting to see it broke down like that.

I would be really interested to see what son it is. You dont remember the name of the ranch that you dropped the mare off to?

Ive rode 2 colts from "One Time Pepto" and both of them made awesome horses. One was just sold for $25,000 as a penning horse...

Ive also rode a "Bodee Boonsmal" colt that if I had 12 grand sitting around, he would be in my back yard...

Try and find out the studs name


----------

